# Tokai TJ65E acoustic?



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know of these, build quality, etc... Made In Japan, solid spruce top, mahogany sides and back, single coil P90 with vol. and tone control. Copy of Gibby ? Cant seem to find any info on it.
Year ? Any info on it would be appreciated. Its for sale here in Ottawa 585.00 with hard case. Gonna have a look at her this p.m.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

You might want to try tokairegistry.com - they seem to have knowledgeable people there. They are pretty decent guitars - I have a couple of electrics and really like the quality!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rockinbluesfan said:


> You might want to try tokairegistry.com - they seem to have knowledgeable people there. They are pretty decent guitars - I have a couple of electrics and really like the quality!


Thank you. I have gone through the registry and cant seem to find the TJ models acoustic for some reason.


----------

